# Ramone Allones Special Selection



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

A few weeks back I asked for some suggestions on what to try next from the Habanos range and many of you replied RASS. I just had one after lunch and let me say thanks to all that pointed me in this direction. From the very first draw this thing was a monster. Tons of aromatic sweet smoke that kept me smiling for for 45 minutes. I'm thinking about some San Cristobel next, any thoughts?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

mmmmmm, RASS :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

El Principes. Little buggers but wooh boy, are they tastey. Only ones I have had from the line, but they were awesome, smooth and rich.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> El Principes. Little buggers but wooh boy, are they tastey. Only ones I have had from the line, but they were awesome, smooth and rich.


:tpd: You will not be disappointed.:2


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guess ill put that on mymust try list


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> El Principes. Little buggers but wooh boy, are they tastey. Only ones I have had from the line, but they were awesome, smooth and rich.


:tpd:

I prefer the El Principe


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: You will not be disappointed.:2


:tpd: Very good smoke!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Boy do I love a RASS!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> Boy do I love a RASS!!


:r Really?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you want a robusto size cigar, the Bolivar Royal Corona and JL #2 are the two best current production robustos of similar price range. If you buy aged cigars, then it is a different animal all together.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> Boy do I love a RASS!!


We thought you loved da sauce.:r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

RASS...mmmmmm


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

what year are they? just curious on how they are from year to year.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> what year are they? just curious on how they are from year to year.


These are from oct of 06. I couldn't stand to not try at least one before I put them to bed for a while.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

pathman said:


> These are from oct of 06. I couldn't stand to not try at least one before I put them to bed for a while.


Most 06 releases have got rave reviews Mike,as far as San Cristobals i have 2 boxs of El Principes one 06 and one from 01.Both are great IMO...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I have not had one of these yet, but I have had the San Cristobal La Punta several times, and it was fantastic, so I would urge you to try these.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rass are great cigars.

One of my go to robusto size cigars. The best is to ry to age them. Its so tough.They are so good.

I have some 2003 that are unbelievable but I think the 06s are smoking just as good.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

The SC really remind me of coffee, which I don't like. So I don't care much for that line.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think I need to cast my vote for the El Principe.:bl


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

El Principe is an excellent cigar, but I don't think it is a fair comp. to RASS due to its size.


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

I just got a box of 06's recently. I gifted one but have not smoked one yet. I may today!:ss


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I have not had a San Cristobal yet. I am glad you tried and liked the RASS though, what an excellent cigar. Please let us know how the San Cristobal is once you get to sample one.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't tried these yet, but I think I'll have to soon.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Smoked my way through a cab and a half of 06 RASS. Amazingly good smoke for a cigar that young. It's been a go-to smoke for me all winter.

Haven't smoked any 06 El Principes but the 05's and 01's have both been good. A different flavor profile from the RASS but an excellent cigar. I think you'll like them.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I've heard very good things, but have yet to try.

If it's anything like the one RASCC I had, I can't wait till I get to try one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

hmmmm.....curiouser and curiouser


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

burninator said:


> hmmmm.....curiouser and curiouser


Oh the places you'll go, and the cigars you will smoke :ss 
The RASS I have are from 06 and exceptional. Among all of the cc smokes there are to try and to have, IMO one can never go wrong to have some of these in one's humi.:dr


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

So when the embargo lifts :BS (right!) I'll have to place an order form some RASS. Is there a recommended time to left them rest ?( If I ever get to order some.....):cb


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Had a Rass yesterday POS Mar 06. These are smoking great. Is it me ? All the 2006's I've been smoking are great. This could be a great year.:ss


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm smoking a 98 RASS right now. Very good and very sweet like you said. 

I like the San Cris. La Puntas best. I have some 01's that are smoking very good. The 01 El Principe are a great small smoke also.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i love RASS
good choice


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I think the VR Famosos blow the RASS away......but what do I know:ss


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I think the VR Famosos blow the RASS away......but what do I know:ss


Nothing.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I think the VR Famosos blow the RASS away......but what do I know:ss


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I think the VR Famosos blow the RASS away......but what do I know:ss


When paired with a great single malt- absolutely yes! I love'em both.why do I have to choose!!

As far as San Cristobals go: I would try the La Puntas/ La Fuerzas. Either of those are excellent sticks for the size.

ATL


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

The RASS is one of those sticks that has never let me down, always consistent with a good earthy/sweet flavor. Great aromas from these, too. Not as incense-like as the run of the mill RyJ's but more "toasty" and down to earth. RASS is one of the more nubbable stogies I have had. Stays good till about the last 1/5!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I think the VR Famosos blow the RASS away......but what do I know:ss


I just had a VR Famosos and disagree with your assessment. However, now that I have had them both, I can say they are both extremely good :dr But each in their own way.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

omowasu said:


> The RASS is one of those sticks that has never let me down, always consistent with a good earthy/sweet flavor. Great aromas from these, too. Not as incense-like as the run of the mill RyJ's but more "toasty" and down to earth. RASS is one of the more nubbable stogies I have had. Stays good till about the last 1/5!


the last third of the rass is my favorite part


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Had my first RASS tonight... must say it was one of the Smooooothest cubans I've had.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

donp said:


> I just had a VR Famosos and disagree with your assessment. However, now that I have had them both, I can say they are both extremely good :dr But each in their own way.


I was curious myself about the new production stuff and so myself and some of the guys here did some side-by-side tasting of the RASS and the Fams from the same year...06. For me the Fams were much smoother. Don't get me wrong....I love a good RASS but usually find they need a few years to loose some of the edge and let the flavors come through. Put 10 years on a RASS and watchout.....freakin' lovely as with a Fam also.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I was curious myself about the new production stuff and so myself and some of the guys here did some side-by-side tasting of the RASS and the Fams from the same year...06. For me the Fams were much smoother. Don't get me wrong....I love a good RASS but usually find they need a few years to loose some of the edge and let the flavors come through. Put 10 years on a RASS and watchout.....freakin' lovely as with a Fam also.


10 years??!?!
who am I supposed to hire to keep me away from my humidor for ten years?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

hahah, in 10 years I could be dead. Way to long to wait for my cigars to come of age. Now if I can afford 20-30 boxes then I can *probably* let a couple age for 10 years. Or if my name is Da Klugs


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been smoking some 98's and Navydoc is right these really transform with age. I did not age them myself, you just have to know the right people sometimes.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I've been *smoking some 98's* and Navydoc is right these really transform with age. I did not age them myself, you just have to know the right people sometimes.


I wanna be like Fred!! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hollywood said:


> I wanna be like Fred!! :ss


:tpd:

Yup.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I was curious myself about the new production stuff and so myself and some of the guys here did some side-by-side tasting of the RASS and the Fams from the same year...06. For me the Fams were much smoother. Don't get me wrong....I love a good RASS but usually find they need a few years to loose some of the edge and let the flavors come through. Put 10 years on a RASS and watchout.....freakin' lovely as with a Fam also.


Hey, everybody wants to be like Fred.

I'm just interested to learn that the 06 VR Fams are smoking as good as the 06 RASS that I love.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Hey, everybody wants to be like Fred.
> 
> I'm just interested to learn that the 06 VR Fams are smoking as good as the 06 RASS that I love.


Yes!!!

The '06 VR Famosos are smoking just as good as the '06 RASS. I have had both and I wonder after I smoke either of them why I want to buy anything else.:ss

ATL


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

<---adds 06 famosos to "the list"


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

GOD !!! will you people please STOP IT !!!! My credit card can't take it anymore. No matter how many meals of mac & cheese I have and keeping the heat down to 60. Its just not right " _hmmm...lets see I've already spent Marches cigar budget but I should be able to spend Aprils now and move everything up a month....I should be getting a Christmas bonus in November that should help with the_............:cb


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> The '06 VR Famosos are smoking just as good as the '06 RASS. I have had both and I wonder after I smoke either of them why I want to buy anything else.:ss
> 
> ATL


Yes!!! Now, maybe I can finally do a little newb age comparison with some of the better 06 production. Can't seem to find any aged RASS to compare with the 06's. But, I can pick up some 06 Famosos and compare them with the 00's that I have been smoking.


----------

